
Linux team approves new terminology, bans terms like 'blacklist' and 'slave' - 1cvmask
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-team-approves-new-terminology-bans-terms-like-blacklist-and-slave/
======
Normille
At long last. It's finally 'The Year of Virtue Signalling on the Desktop'!

~~~
valenciarose
Please. Even if you don't believe that the terminology has a role in
perpetuating stereotypes, it does make people feel uncomfortable and
unwelcome.

~~~
Normille
>>..it does make people feel uncomfortable and unwelcome..

Does it really? Have they told you that, or are you feeling offended on their
behalf?

I'm from an Irish / Scottish background.

Maybe I should start crying and wailing, next time someone in the office says,
at lunchtime, that they're "starving" \- --because it reminds me of the Irish
Famine. It might even be cultural appropriation to claim to be "starving" if
you're not from a part of the world which has suffered famine.

And if I walk past any shops holding a "Clearance Sale", I'll most likely pass
out from the sheer horror of being reminded what my ancestors went through,
during the Highland Clearances.

~~~
valenciarose
I am not personally offended by this terminology.

Yes, I have been told that more than once. Usually in requests to address the
issue as quietly as possible. It’s always been in the context of new
development rather than a request to retrofit older systems), but I don’t know
if that’s self-censoring or indifference.

We aren’t talking about cultural appropriation, so why bring it up?

This is about an under-represented group (in tech) subject to current-day
prejudice. That’s not irrelevant to how the language is received.

Half my ancestors (English) brutally oppressed the other half (Irish and
Scottish). None of that oppression is part of my current day experience. But
this isn’t true for Black Americans.

------
subjectsigma
And moderate people supporting the CoC 'promised' it wouldn't be a takeover
and that slippery-slope style arguments were fear mongering. Months later
Linus is muzzled and the teams are starting to have more and more restrictions
based on this microaggression bullshit. Can't wait until they decide the team
is 'too white' and they decide to enforce quotas on people based on protected
classes.

I previously was unsure that I was cut out for open source but now I'm nearly
certain they wouldn't want me.

~~~
type0
> Can't wait until they decide the team is 'too white' >now I'm nearly certain
> they wouldn't want me.

No need to be afraid, there's medication called melanotan II, it can alter
your skin pigmentation to appropriate levels.

